# GSD??? What do you think



## hannahc_11 (Feb 5, 2014)

Finally got a few better pictures! Here is Murphy at about 7 weeks old. Not sure what he is but he looks pretty GSD to me, let me know what you think.

He is small at only 7.5lbs but, he had a pretty rough start to life so im thinking his growth will probably kick in soon. Or he will just be a medium size dog, which is ok too. 

Whatever he is, he is ADORABLE : ) and has really been an awesome puppy.

(working on uploading the others) my phone isnt cooperating


----------



## hannahc_11 (Feb 5, 2014)

*pics #2*

ok here are the others. Sorry they are all sideways


----------



## HarleyTheGSD (Feb 13, 2012)

He's very young, so it's difficult to tell. He doesn't look very German Shepherd-like to me. The coat is throwing me off, it seems a bit short. There's something else too, but I can't quite put a name on it...
He's a beautiful pup though!


----------



## hannahc_11 (Feb 5, 2014)

HarleyTheGSD said:


> He's very young, so it's difficult to tell. He doesn't look very German Shepherd-like to me. The coat is throwing me off, it seems a bit short. There's something else too, but I can't quite put a name on it...
> He's a beautiful pup though!


His eyes look different to me. His coat is short so I'm sure he's a mix but I can find puppies that have his exact coloring which makes me think he's some GSD. Also it's one of the most popular dogs here so there is a good chance he's at least part


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

He's so cute, I think his ears look like a lab...


----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

He is so cute. To me he doesn't look full GSD, possibly mixed with Lab because of his cute floppy ears or maybe even Rottweiler based on one of the pics where he is sitting, his front legs look wider in stance.

Here is a pic of Lola when she was 8 weeks old, you can see her ears are still down but sitting up higher than your little one.

Going to be exciting watching him as he grows, you may be able to more determine what he is then


----------



## Mocha (Dec 3, 2013)

Definitely is not full, but he is 100% adorable 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## boygeorge (Jul 2, 2013)

He could grow to be a big boy, those paws are massive already. Looks like he's not 100% gsd to me, but he's real a cutie..


----------



## Xena9012 (Oct 12, 2013)

GSD cross lab to me. His face definitely does not look GSD and his coat is too short. You'll be able to tell when he is older. Still absolutely adorable though!!!!!


----------



## TommyB681 (Oct 19, 2012)

Good looking pooch. Will agree on the lab part as well


----------



## hannahc_11 (Feb 5, 2014)

boygeorge said:


> He could grow to be a big boy, those paws are massive already. Looks like he's not 100% gsd to me, but he's real a cutie..


thats so funny because when i first got him he was only 5 weeks old and his feet werent that big, so I thought " ok good, he wont be huge"
But now I think maybe his feet have grown. 
Hes still alot behind the growth chart to be a big dog so we will see. Maybe he will be short and stocky


----------



## FirefighterGSD (Jan 20, 2014)

Cute puppy but definitely not a German Shepherd. I agree with others, his ears look Lab to me and honestly I'd guess he's a Lab/Rotty mix with no Shepherd in there. One thing I do know is he has a great, loving home with you!


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I have no clue, but he sure is adorable. I love his little face. Please keep posting pictures so we can watch him grow. Those surprise breeds are my favorite!


----------



## GRANBYsyztem (Feb 8, 2014)

those ears look awfully dobie to me. Maybe dobie gsd mix? Might not even have gsd in him though. hard to tell when hes thats little. SUPER CUTE THOUGH!!


----------



## Xena9012 (Oct 12, 2013)

Could be lab mix with any other dog with the same fur. GSD, Rottie, Doberman....


----------



## 45yearsofGSDs (Sep 19, 2013)

hannahc_11 said:


> His eyes look different to me. His coat is short so I'm sure he's a mix but I can find puppies that have his exact coloring which makes me think he's some GSD. Also it's one of the most popular dogs here so there is a good chance he's at least part


part rottie, maybe? but definitely has shepherd in him!


----------



## hannahc_11 (Feb 5, 2014)

thats the problem! There are about a million black and tan dogs but, from looking at pictures he seems to favor the lab shepherd mix. Doesn't mean anything, I know : . Just satifying my own curiosity. The Rottis and the Dobermans are both that deeper red color so im still leaning toward a shepherd mix based on his light tan markings.
Either way doesnt matter, I love him to pieces


----------



## hannahc_11 (Feb 5, 2014)

45yearsofGSDs said:


> part rottie, maybe? but definitely has shepherd in him!


Thanks! Thats what I still think. Im leaning more toward a lab Shepherd mix based on photos alone but his coloring and markings definitely lead me to believe hes part Sheperd.(could be the more stocky lab breed) I want to know more so I can train him better, so that I know where his natural tendencies are going to be. No matter what he is though, it doesnt really matter. He is my baby and I love him : )


----------



## hannahc_11 (Feb 5, 2014)

Stevenzachsmom said:


> I have no clue, but he sure is adorable. I love his little face. Please keep posting pictures so we can watch him grow. Those surprise breeds are my favorite!


Can do : )


----------



## hannahc_11 (Feb 5, 2014)

FirefighterGSD said:


> Cute puppy but definitely not a German Shepherd. I agree with others, his ears look Lab to me and honestly I'd guess he's a Lab/Rotty mix with no Shepherd in there. One thing I do know is he has a great, loving home with you!


Thanks for the reply!
My initial reaction to him was rotti mix but his coloring is off. I know being a mix that could change things but all the mixes ive seen online are still that darker red color with the red jaw as well. His coloring is more spot on for a Shepherd. He really does seem to favor the Lab Shepherd mix like a lot of people said on here, but we will never know for sure. Its ok though we love him.


----------

